# Whats everyones biggest coyote



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

sorry about my last post guys I ment everyone elses :-? :beer:


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

My biggest is an old smokey colored coyote that weighed in at 52 lbs.

I'd post a picture but I don't like that this forum puts a copyright on the pictures.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

R Buker said:


> My biggest is an old smokey colored coyote that weighed in at 52 lbs.
> 
> I'd post a picture but I don't like that this forum puts a copyright on the pictures.


That would be an impressive coyote to see! Link it up to a photo hosting site and do it that way. Then you don't get the copyright thing on it. Or I can do it for you if you want.


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

Nice one :beer:


----------



## yotetracker (Oct 13, 2007)

43 pound


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Holey crap. I'm feeling a little inadequate here. I swear I got one this winter that barley broke 37lbs but I've been looking and cant find proof. I found the picture but I cant find where I wrote the weight down. I did a search for the biggest coyote running thread that was posted last season and found nothing. I'm sure it's on there though.


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

Here's my second largest one. This one is 45 lbs. This is a pic with two regular sized red foxes.


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

Here's a regular sized female coyote with two regular sized reds for comparison.


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

I haven't got a coyote yet    :bowdown:


----------



## jhov4 (May 22, 2007)

i got my first two last week. but i trapped them. one 40lb male. and one young pup. ive called a bunch.... called em in..... havent killed one yet. its really tough here. {pennsylvania} i want to hunt them in texas. anyone wanna go?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

This is one I got last year which is my biggest LOOKING coyote. It was 32 pounds.










My biggest by weight is 34 pounds. That coyote did not look as large. I read in "Clever Coyote" that coyotes have been found with 8 POUNDS of meat in their belly. That could change the weight of a dog pretty well.

Adding to the topic...does anyone ever measure your coyotes? Length, tail to nose, width of body, etc to get other data?


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

I think the same as you jhov4. I think Pennsylavania is cursed to not let me get a coyote


----------



## jhov4 (May 22, 2007)

where are you from in pennsylvania ?


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

Ebensburg


----------



## jhov4 (May 22, 2007)

im from warren.... thats not to far away. I CAUGHT A BOBCAT TODAY! It was cool. i dont have a permit though, so i had to release it. what a job that was. it was a tom... and he wasnt very happy.


----------

